# Need Help!!! SR20DET AWD in a B15 Chasis



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

I was wondering if any one or knows whether a sr20det awd has ever been put into a b15 chasis and works. I would like to know, from tuners/techs etc., can help me out choosing the best set up for my project car. I am currently shopping online and can easily get the motor, trans etc for about $1,750 shipped and would like to know what needs to be purchased or what needs to be modified.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

EdgarThePunisher said:


> I was wondering if any one or knows whether a sr20det awd has ever been put into a b15 chasis and works. I would like to know, from tuners/techs etc., can help me out choosing the best set up for my project car. I am currently shopping online and can easily get the motor, trans etc for about $1,750 shipped and would like to know what needs to be purchased or what needs to be modified.



I have never put one into a b15 chassis, however I know it can - and has been done. You would have to use b15 sr20 transmission,engine mounts, sensors, wiring, etc. It shouldn't be too terribly hard as the 2000, and 2001 sentra's came with an sr20de...so most of your installation problems would be solved by using those parts to fit it in. As for the ecu, that might get a little tricky - but still do-able with an e-manage and some dyno tuning.


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

Im just wondering just by lookin undersneath my car wich is a Nissan Sentra SER, do you think the rear drive shaft for the awd system will interfere with anything like gas tank, spare tire storage or nething like that or even the ride height because then I would be really messed up in the proccess. But thanks for the imput and great project car man looks SWEET!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

actually using the awd on a sentra...is almost impossible. The engine swap is pretty straight forward. But the number of things you would have to change, and the amount of custom fabrication required to use the awd is insane. To use awd, there WILL be cutting/welding/fabrication from front to back. Usually when you swap a det, you use your fwd trans and stay fwd.


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

O, aright I see what your saying...but at the same time I kinda want to be the first to try in a way but, since you put it in that perspective makes it not possible without the proper funding wich I dont have as much. Do you think the GTI-R, FR, layout will work on a B15?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

any of the awd SR's will work in the b15 because they're transversely mounted.

but because you're not starting wtih the SR20 to begin with....Expect your costs to exeed 7k or so for the swap, or more, since I think you're gonna have a shop do it.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Edgar, not to burst your bubble...but you aren't the first to think about this conversion, nor would you be the first to try it...nor would you be the first to fail and end up with a hacked up junk car. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah...I did it like 4 years ago lol.


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL, the reason why I thought of it was seeing my buddys car, he works for Trick Trucks and he owns an old school SER, and did an SR20DET set up. The car didnt look so bad but when he took me for a test drive that shit pulled me back in the seat man like what the ****!. And my dad owned a sentra in his times so he loves 4 cylnders especially a Nissan Sentra. So I know of its potential and its sweet. Chimmike, how did the project go like what made you stop, sell or not continue the project? was it worth it?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

To be totally honest if you have to ask what needs to be done chances are you cannot do it, in which case I hope you have the budget or resources to have someone do it for you. 

It involves running a drive shaft to the rear of the car, incorporating the rear suspension of the AWD car into the back as the diff. which drives the rear wheels would interfere with the rear bam axle, not to mention the gas tank is right there as well. So you see EVERYTHING would have to be custom fabricated. And again, unless you have those skills or a deep pocketbook it's not gonna happen.


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow man thanks for the insite because I was really going into the project without looking into the many details you guys have been pointing out. I know when I say this everyone is probably on the same page and that is, how impressive the SR20DET motors are whether they are FWD, AWD or FR. I have seen clipes from people with old school sentras, silvias and so forth and man are then impressive. This is the reason why I dont want to go MUGEN! They cant hold 8, 9000RPMs like the SR's can and what can be done is impressive also. You guys should check out www.Streetfire.net and click on videos then find some links to car brands Honda, BMW, NISSAN! and just browse through all sorts of Nissans, old school, new stuff pretty interesting what kind of machine Nissan makes and what real tuners can do with there skill.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Anything over 7400rpm on stock sr valvetrain is asking for major damage...but yeah, the sr is a great engine. When I re-swap my 240 im either going sr, or rb instead of this ca18det. Getting a little off topic here...but yeah lol. sr20det's are hands down the best swaps for the fwd sentra's, and 200sx's...well excluding a fully built sr20ve


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

narrowing it down do you think I should just stick with the same layout, SR20DET FWD setup instead of trying to make it awd or fr?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

Stick with the fwd setup. You will most likely enjoy the car just as much without dumping thousands of dollars into changing the drivetrain.


----------

